# Hiking socks - any suggestions?



## Bryan (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi All, in a few weeks I'll be doing a three day hike. Last time I did this I ended up with large blisters and had to pull out. Does anyone have any suggestions for the best socks to prevent damage (and not be tight around the top)?

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 3, 2021)

Do make sure your boots are worn in as well, but socks without seams are the best and not too ridged. If you have a Decathlon they have a good selection of walking socks and I'm sure will advise you.


----------



## helli (Jun 3, 2021)

With small feet (to match the rest of me), I have little choice with hiking socks as they don't make many for 40-year-old children. I have never had any problems with the SmartWool ones. 
But as @Leadinglights suggests, good fitting, worn in boots is the most important thing to consider. If you haven't worn your boots for a while, I recommend wearing them out and about for short trips over the next weeks so they have definitely moulded to your feet.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 4, 2021)

I agree that properly fitting boots that are well worn in are the most important.

It can help to wear two layers with a more cushioned outer and thin inner, so that there can be a bit of movement between outer and inner rather than rubbing on the foot itself?


----------



## Bryan (Jun 8, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions, boots are now being broken in and socks soon to be purchased.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 8, 2021)

Bryan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, boots are now being broken in and socks soon to be purchased.


My daughter did a trek to the Himalyas as part of her medical elective and I had emphasised the importance of wearing her boots in, so when on the train from Delhi to Manali, she had tied the boots to her rucksack but when they got there the boots had disappeared, her thought was 'My Mum will kill me' luckily the organiser had but them in a secure place. She had a fantastic experience though sad at times to see how little access to health care people had.


----------



## Maca44 (Jun 10, 2021)

Get anti blister double layered socks they work really well as the foot only rubs against the inner layer.


----------



## helli (Jun 10, 2021)

I have done lots of hiking - in UK, Europe, Nepal, Morocco, Venezuela, Australia,=a... for days on end. The longest was a 14 day hike in the Himalayas. 
The only time I got blisters was with two layers of socks. 

Just emphasises the importance of testing your gear before you get going.


----------



## travellor (Jun 10, 2021)

The problem now is brand names are bought and sold at the drop of a hat.
I had a great pair of hiking sandles.
I bought a new pair just for when the originals wore out. 
Completely different, the brand name had been sold to Sports direct.
All I could say now is go into a shop, try everything on, buy what suits you.


----------



## pm133 (Jun 10, 2021)

My uncle is ex-army and his advice was to get the right boots as the top priority.
He then used to get a bar of soap and rub it on the inside of the socks as a lubricant.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 10, 2021)

I think with anything to do with feet it is very individual thing.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 10, 2021)

Blisters are caused by friction, they are close to being a burn.
I wear two pairs of socks on hikes, a thin inner pair of cotton and an outer pair of wool - but I make them myself and have never had any trouble as they fit perfectly. I also have well fitting boots, so my feet do not move around inside them and I have never had blisters. 
Having seen the damage people have done to their feet wearing ill fitting boots, or plastic sandals !! it must be one of the most painful minor injuries possible.


----------



## Leadinglights (Jun 10, 2021)

Drummer said:


> Blisters are caused by friction, they are close to being a burn.
> I wear two pairs of socks on hikes, a thin inner pair of cotton and an outer pair of wool - but I make them myself and have never had any trouble as they fit perfectly. I also have well fitting boots, so my feet do not move around inside them and I have never had blisters.
> Having seen the damage people have done to their feet wearing ill fitting boots, or plastic sandals !! it must be one of the most painful minor injuries possible.


A Finnish friend knitted my daughter a pair of walking socks with NO seams which she said were brilliant and saw her through trips to Himalayas and Kilimanjaro.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 10, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> A Finnish friend knitted my daughter a pair of walking socks with NO seams which she said were brilliant and saw her through trips to Himalayas and Kilimanjaro.


Yes, my socks have no seams but are knitted all in one, from the toes up. I even make a left and right sock.


----------



## Fagor (Jun 10, 2021)

My chiropodist suggested turning socks inside out as I was having blister troubles.

I've also started wearing "diabetic socks" as they have no seams around the toes, and loose fit around ankles, though they may be too thin for a long hike (use underneath another pair?).  Haven't stated make as a bit unsure about site rules in that area.
Hope it all goes Ok.
J


----------



## Perfect10 (Jun 11, 2021)

Bridgedale socks, expensive but last a long time. Mountain Warehouse also do good socks and are often buy one get one free. Also get some zinc oxide tape and carry in your rucksack, if you feel soreness then tear a piece off and stick it directly on your skin, brilliant stuff! I did the Camino de Santiago walking 15-25 miles per day zinc oxide tape meant no blisters


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 12, 2021)

I am an advocate of smart wool socks or otherwise my home knitted ones but 
 no good socks will work without well fitting boots that are well warn in.

As children, when the leather hiking boots moved down a generation we sat round the bath with our boots on in the water and then went walking round the block in them, with our new wool socks (cheaper than new boots) to make them fit our feet.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 12, 2021)

Also compeed plasters are excellent . If you have any doubtful spots, apply comped before you start.


----------



## Jenny101 (Jun 12, 2021)

For approximately ten years I used to do long distance walks annually around this country and only suffered from blisters in the early couple of years - I saw Joanna Lumley doing a walk and saying that she avoided foot problems by wearing two pairs of socks so I gave it a go.  I've found that if I wear a two thin pairs of socks I'm fine.  I have eczema and get hot feet at any time of the year so always wear cotton ones.  I wear a decent pair of walking boots but never lace them up to the top - my ankles are protected but there's space for ventilation and the top of the boot doesn't keep rubbing against my skin when walking at steep inclines!  In the early days I'd put plasters on areas that I knew would be susceptible to blisters - prevention being better than a cure!  Happy walking.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jun 24, 2021)

Ecosox bamboo. Expensive but really is £20 off amazon approx, expensive when you are protecting your feet.


----------

